# Giant Bowery 2008 Headset



## Alien8 (1 Mar 2010)

Hi,

I think I'll soon need to replace the headset on my 2008 Giant Bowery.

Anybody done this on a Bowery before and so know what spec the replacement headset will need to be?

Its got the stock Cane Creek 1-1/8" headset at the moment but there doesn't seem to be any other identifying information on it.

I'll e-mail Giant and ask them but thought one of you guys might know of alternatives that would fit?

Cheers!


----------



## Alien8 (8 Mar 2010)

For future reference, according to the good people at Giant UK, it's a No.11 AGY.

That confuses me a touch because according to t'internet that's a FSA part not Cane Creek. I assume there's no manufacturer commonality in headset part numbering? Anyway, its seems to be the right size...


----------



## colinr (9 Mar 2010)

Well, should I need a new headset for the Bowery I now know what I require thanks! Out of interest, how do you know if you need a new headset?


----------



## tyred (9 Mar 2010)

colinr said:


> Out of interest, how do you know if you need a new headset?



Generally speaking, apply the front brakes, lean on handle bars and rock bike back and forth and check for play in the lower headset race. It will tend to show up as brake judder or odd feeling steering while you ride if it's knackered but you may get away with adjusting it. On older headsets, you can replace the bearings separately, not sure about newer types.


----------

